

 Microsoft pulls Windows 7 tool after GPL violation claims - wglb
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/11/microsoft-pulls-windows-7-tool-after-gpl-violation-claims.ars

======
wglb
Microsoft will release tool as GPL:
[http://port25.technet.com/archive/2009/11/13/update-on-
the-w...](http://port25.technet.com/archive/2009/11/13/update-on-the-
windows-7-download-tool-or-microsoft-to-open-source-the-windows-7-download-
tool.aspx)

------
RiderOfGiraffes
See also reports in:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=935130>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=934645>

